# Restoring old lathe



## Dominik Pierog (2 Jun 2020)

Hello.

I'm finishing restoring old 1973 woodturning lathe. 
Need setup chuck and tailstock also chisels and some kind of sharpening system.

My spindle is M52 thread with morse 4
Biggest turning diameter 400mm, longest 1250mm
Back spindle part have unknown thread with max diameter 100cm 
I know that standard is M32 so I need order adapter.

For now tailstock morse is unknown, I have original rotating insert so one day machine shop will check it.


----------



## leisurefix (10 Jun 2020)

I searched on www.lathes.co.uk for Gomad but nothing on there, is there any other manufacturer details? If so, search on that web site, is excellent source of information. 
Secondly, that is an engineering lathe rather than woodturning lathe. You can use it for wood turning, but will need to remove the carriage, then get a toolrest banjo, and toolrest (www.toolpost.co.uk sell banjos). Also, a 3 jaw chuck is not suitable for holding wood. You could buy a second hand Axminster super precision, or Toolpost versachuck chuck, and then get a ISO standard back plate with the appropriate screwthread for your lathe made.
It looks a very substantial lathe, but I do wonder whether you may be better selling this when you have finished the excellent looking restoration, and buying a dedicated woodturning lathe instead.
Cheers, Andy


----------



## TFrench (10 Jun 2020)

I think its a patternmakers lathe Andy - there's a toolrest banjo on the floor. A lot of Wadkin RS's came with a cross slide. 
Dominik - you won't find a standard chuck in that thread. As Andy said, you will need to get a backplate machined to fit a chuck. Alternatively you could get an adapter made to get from the M52 thread to a more common M33x3.5 which would give you a lot of standard options.


----------



## Alpha-Dave (10 Jun 2020)

leisurefix":4ark3c4b said:


> Secondly, that is an engineering lathe rather than woodturning lathe. You can use it for wood turning, but will need to remove the carriage, then get a toolrest banjo, and toolrest (http://www.toolpost.co.uk sell banjos).


I suspect it is actually a woodturning lathe, but a more speciality type of ‘pattern maker’s lathe’ that would have been used to make the wooden forms that then made the sand moulds to make cast iron. They often had to repeatedly make straight parts so had the ‘engineering’ style mobile carriage. There is a banjo on the floor in the 3rd photo of the restored set. 
The Wadkin RU lathe (a true monster) had similar features.

Great restoration!


----------



## leisurefix (10 Jun 2020)

Thanks both for highlighting the banjo in one of the pictures. I saw the lead screw & carriage, and didnt look any further in enough detail.
Andy


----------



## Dominik Pierog (11 Jun 2020)

leisurefix":2tj8yoh3 said:


> I searched on http://www.lathes.co.uk for Gomad but nothing on there, is there any other manufacturer details? If so, search on that web site, is excellent source of information.
> Secondly, that is an engineering lathe rather than woodturning lathe.



Hello

I contact with company, but they lost their archives after end of soviet Poland occupation 1945-1989
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F3Ink4onqM 
There is copy of few pages from manual, but without drawings and some details. 

Its woodworking and soft metals lathe for workshops, hobby shops and model making. (due the manual)
Almost complete lathes.










TFrench":2tj8yoh3 said:


> I think its a patternmakers lathe Andy - there's a toolrest banjo on the floor. A lot of Wadkin RS's came with a cross slide.
> Dominik - you won't find a standard chuck in that thread. As Andy said, you will need to get a backplate machined to fit a chuck. Alternatively you could get an adapter made to get from the M52 thread to a more common M33x3.5 which would give you a lot of standard options.



Yes there are 2 banjos one for extra attachment for turning diameter 100cm and standard bench one.
Also I think of order morse taper no 4 adapter to M33 > spindle have MK-4 taper.




Alpha-Dave":2tj8yoh3 said:


> I suspect it is actually a woodturning lathe, but a more speciality type of ‘pattern maker’s lathe’ that would have been used to make the wooden forms that then made the sand moulds to make cast iron. They often had to repeatedly make straight parts so had the ‘engineering’ style mobile carriage. There is a banjo on the floor in the 3rd photo of the restored set.
> The Wadkin RU lathe (a true monster) had similar features.
> Great restoration!



Its more like universal for hobby shops. The sleds are not so great build also not thread making. Backlash is insane I add movie.



leisurefix":2tj8yoh3 said:


> Thanks both for highlighting the banjo in one of the pictures. I saw the lead screw & carriage, and didnt look any further in enough detail.
> Andy


There no lead screw is toothed gear slat(???) this stuff>





Paint remove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL2hDnspG2k
Some mechanic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCVjx4N3abM
Painting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_TcOhM0src
Repair gears
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6j4fMOE-tA
Restore speed reducer 1: 1 and 1: 1/4 
https://youtu.be/blYiGCx5lIw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdRHAmMmgGA
Engine
https://youtu.be/wKTwxoIofkg
Carriage sped controller > 0,8mm per rotation and 1,5mm per rotation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-NG028ncAo
Lifting a 800kg frame, also I lift it for made floor.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjTbn8p3R6U
Spindle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVoqTKMuJ2w
Today progres
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5BZ_ah0ePg

Brain 3 phase(in/out) 4kW inverter





Also I need calculate reduction speed rates because i need to install new set of belt wheels. It was cheaper to order new wheel(somebody stolen parts from lathe)


----------



## Dominik Pierog (14 Jun 2020)

https://www.rcm-machines.com/en/machine ... m12/rc3m33 + Selve MT4 to MT3

And what is a drawbar M12 ?


----------



## CHJ (14 Jun 2020)

Dominik Pierog":3uml70bf said:


> .......
> 
> And what is a drawbar M12 ?



If you are using Morse Taper fittings in the headstock they need to be secured in place by a suitable threaded rod passing through the headstock spindle. (basically bolted in place with a long bolt)

This is to ensure that the taper does not let go under vibration and come loose.
Make sure Headstock Morse taper fittings have a suitable threaded socket in the rear.

I'm very jealous of your Pattern Makers Lathe, for my style of turning output it is the ideal tool.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (21 Jun 2020)

2 weeks pass.





Finish wiring inverter.
Made control panel with RPM meter. Now read RPMs directly from spindle.
Tool box on lathe.




Fast change tool holder on sleds.
Cover for sleds and moving plywood container for waste.









Add drill chuck for tailstock. I need full assemble and tune up it. 









Small and big tool rest.





Place for missing piece of big tool rest.





Pulley system. Marked gear reducer I can select 1/4 or 1/1





So thanks inverter engine have min RPM 300, max is 3620 

With gear reduction 1/4 it gives
1 set of pulleys min 20 RPM max 250 RPM
2 set of pulleys min 35 RPM max 428 RPM
3 set of pulleys min 56 RPM max 680 RPM
4 set of pulleys min 84 RPM max 1012 RPM

Without gear reduction 1/1 it gives
1 set of pulleys min 80 RPM max 1012 RPM
2 set of pulleys min 140 RPM max 1712 RPM
3 set of pulleys min 224 RPM max 2720RPM
4 set of pulleys min 336 RPM max 4048 RPM


----------



## Dominik Pierog (5 Jul 2020)

I made lever for gear reduction and drill chuck for tool holder. These parts look good thanks to the angle grinder. Poor turning quality due to slack on spindle and saddle.





I made it because tailstock is too hight like 0,7mm.... and in someone workshop someone for 30 year made eccentric holes....





The lateral clearance of the spindle has a quality of about 0.1 mm. The quality of longitudinal turning is a massacre, a lot of grooves. I will exchange new ball bearings for new conical bearings. Because of this I have to dismantle the spindle which is annoying. So I decided to complicate matters more ... I will raise the spindle by about 16cm.
So I bought materials, profiles and steel rollers. I am now waiting for the delivery of cutting tools. The ones I bought are too small for this lathe.

I thicken this parts > shims for tailstock; drilling and taping them. Next mount on lathe. 1 and 2(two sides of this same piece) was learning but 3 have decent quality.








Bolt in lathe chuck


----------



## RickG (15 Jul 2020)

Don't know if this helps, but someone I know had an SK100 chuck made by Axminster to suit an odd sized thread on a lathe he has. Maybe they can help you?
Otherwise a reducer to M33 would be good I guess.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jul 2020)

An SK100 or an iso backplate won't be large enought to have a 52mm thread machined.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (15 Jul 2020)

RickG":bxbotdxp said:


> Don't know if this helps, but someone I know had an SK100 chuck made by Axminster to suit an odd sized thread on a lathe he has. Maybe they can help you?
> Otherwise a reducer to M33 would be good I guess.



I purchase M33x3,5 thread die. Cost like 10F ...

My renovation projects stop because I can't buy outside jaws form my 3 jaw chuck(from 1975).
Thread of jaws is something insane beyond modern norms.





Also threads for slide's screw is TR20x2mm where modern screws have TR20x4mm
download/file.php?id=88283&mode=view


----------



## Dominik Pierog (31 Jul 2020)

New parts in progress


----------



## Dominik Pierog (12 Aug 2020)

More parts more turning


----------



## Dominik Pierog (13 Aug 2020)

Turning base plate for tool post.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (19 Aug 2020)

New parts.
Mising base for big banjo from left side of lathe




Spindle base plate +16cm









Tailstock part.


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Aug 2020)

I have no space for a machine like that nor do I make things that would use it... but now I want one.

Aidan


----------



## Droogs (22 Aug 2020)

That is truly a thing of beauty.


----------



## MusicMan (22 Aug 2020)

Thanks for a great WIP. That magnificent beast is coming along very well!


----------



## AES (22 Aug 2020)

Great WIP Dominik, thanks for taking the trouble to post it. That's going to be - already IS! - quite a beastie!

BTW, I really like the green "speckle" finish. Is it Hammerite (don't even know if it's available in Poland, sorry). And how did you apply it - spray, brush, or aerosol rattle cans?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (23 Aug 2020)

Yes dark green https://a.allegroimg.com/s1024/0c2245/a5eb2b2f4dfe984d535d959ae8ad

I buy cheap paint gun for that. Because is way cheaper than buy new 2,5mm nozzle...


----------



## AES (23 Aug 2020)

OK, thanks Dominik. From your link I see that Hammerite is indeed available in Poland. Personally, I quite like the stuff, though IMO, the fairly recent change of formula has not improved it (from the application viewpoint) but once hardened off, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (7 Oct 2020)

Manufactured missing banjo stand/base


----------



## clogs (8 Oct 2020)

very good effort.....


----------



## Dominik Pierog (17 Oct 2020)

Banjo is original but tool rest perhaps not.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (5 Feb 2021)

New addon for lathe.


----------



## Droogs (5 Feb 2021)

woohoo a tombola! Whats the prize and where do we get tickets


----------



## Dominik Pierog (7 Feb 2021)

Need some work for translation I add base eng translation.


----------



## Droogs (7 Feb 2021)

Looks like an old fashioned british prize raffle machine. Was making fun of a very british tradition of prize draws by clubs etc to raise funds by giving members the chance to win usually useless gadgets that end up in the cuboard under the sink lol


----------



## Dominik Pierog (11 Feb 2021)

I correct translation. Its ok to post it on General Woodworking to show this technique?


----------



## deema (11 Feb 2021)

Looks great, well done.


----------



## Droogs (11 Feb 2021)

Dominik an excellent technique and a superb finish quality to the pieces. 




Dominik doskonała technika i rewelacyjna jakość wykończenia kawałków.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (17 Feb 2021)

Yaaayy


----------



## leisurefix (23 Feb 2021)

What chuck is that? Looks suitably large to go with the beast of a lathe.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (25 Feb 2021)

Which chuck? On the lathe is 3jaws 200mm on the table Nova Titan3.

It will be mount on 3jaws chuck and part of spindle i will make adapter.

Lathe have power feed, i add small engine and gear because original was too fast for turning.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (27 Feb 2021)

I add subtitles.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (6 Mar 2021)

Adapter almost ready.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (14 Mar 2021)

Repair and modify original banjo and made some toolrest's. Pipes with welded screw. Also my vacum pot made from old pot... its too big.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (25 Mar 2021)

Ant the adapter is ready... Nova chuck is ridiculous tiny.


----------



## Lazurus (25 Mar 2021)

You may get some vibration on those tool rests - the tool rest stem on my VB36 is 40mm solid steel.


----------



## Wildman (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Dominik Pierog (28 Apr 2021)

I made a drill extension


----------



## Dominik Pierog (5 May 2021)

Last main repair. Belts was replace and one part was in bad position.


----------

